# Before & after schnauzer



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm really proud of this. My first mini schnauzer.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow! Great job! Was he a good schnauzer or a typical I hate my legs touched schnauzer ? He looks very sweet.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

She's a very good girl! She belongs to a friend of mine. This one doesn't know she should be dainty so she had tangles, leaves & grass burrs from running in the pasture & playing in the pond. The only place she gave me trouble was getting a burr out of the furnishings on her belly.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I LOVE mini schnauzers (or is it obvious enough based on my forum handle?)

I think you did a lovely job. Is she a salt & pepper or a white? Cant tell for sure from the pics.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Great job!! I had a mini schnauzer growing up, hated the mailman. Great dog!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> I LOVE mini schnauzers (or is it obvious enough based on my forum handle?)
> 
> I think you did a lovely job. Is she a salt & pepper or a white? Cant tell for sure from the pics.


I believe a white. She has very few dark hairs that are coarser than the rest of her coat kinda sprinkled throughout.


----------

